# Network speed problem



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have the following setup at home:

Atom 1.6 230 with 2 GB of RAM. As harddisks there are 2.5" notebook drives doing their job (S-ATAII).

This small server is connected to a GBit switch and the switch is connected to a AVM Fritzbox (WLAN-Router) which can handle 100Mbit and is connected to another FritzBox with 54Mbit via WLAN (WPA2).

I know that I can not expect too much performance for the network connection, but as the signal is very good (the distance between the boxes is maybe 4m) I expect to have a download speed of at least 2MB/s. The maximum I can reach is ~370 KB/s.

I tried FTP and SCP but same problem for both protocols.

The network driver is the ae(4).

Some details about the system:

```
ae0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2018<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,WOL_MAGIC>
media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```


```
iostat 1
       tty            ad10             ad12             cpu
 tin  tout  KB/t tps  MB/s   KB/t tps  MB/s  us ni sy in id
   0     8 15.04   6  0.09  15.04   6  0.09   1  0  5  1 94
   0   261 64.00   6  0.37  64.00   6  0.37   1  0 10  1 87
   0   140 64.00   6  0.37  64.00   6  0.37   1  0 13  0 86
   0   139 64.00   8  0.50  64.00   8  0.50   1  0  8  0 91
   0   140 36.15  13  0.46  36.15  13  0.46   0  0 24  0 76
   0   140 64.00   4  0.25  64.00   4  0.25   0  0  6  0 94
   0   139 64.00   8  0.50  64.00   8  0.50   1  0  8  1 90
```


```
netstat 1
            input        (Total)           output
   packets  errs      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
       264     0     391008        166     0      11120     0
       299     0     451238        195     0      12986     0
       275     0     414902        185     0      12326     0
       251     0     374222        165     0      11006     0
       297     0     448210        200     0      13316     0
       298     0     449724        199     0      13250     0
       256     0     384688        181     0      12062     0
```

Any ideas?

With my MacBook I can easily reach 1.8 MB/s via the same WLAN. The output is created while downloading. At the same time there was no device active in the LAN and no bandwidth-consuming service was running on the server.

top says:

```
last pid: 39779;  load averages:  0.09,  0.11,  0.10   up 43+16:18:24  10:00:23
33 processes:  1 running, 32 sleeping
CPU:  2.3% user,  0.0% nice, 10.5% system,  0.9% interrupt, 86.4% idle
Mem: 39M Active, 1639M Inact, 233M Wired, 55M Cache, 112M Buf, 20M Free
Swap: 1004M Total, 24K Used, 1004M Free

  PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
39508 root            1  50    0  5012K  1604K sbwait  0   0:29  1.17% fetch
39779 root            1  45    0  3680K  1580K CPU0    0   0:00  0.88% top
  755 root            1  44    0  3344K   796K select  1 257:43  0.00% powerd
  800 root            1  46    0  8292K  5844K select  0  39:32  0.00% perl5.8.
  372 _pflogd         1  44    0  3528K  1104K bpf     1  12:38  0.00% pflogd
 2505 root            1  44    0  6072K  2368K select  1   8:09  0.00% sendmail
 2515 root            1  76    0  3372K  1096K nanslp  0   1:25  0.00% cron
  561 root            1  44    0  3344K   900K select  1   0:53  0.00% syslogd
  693 _ntp            1  44    0  3348K  1236K select  1   0:23  0.00% ntpd
 2509 smmsp           1  44    0  6072K  2276K pause   0   0:11  0.00% sendmail
37158 loc_user        1  44    0  9400K  3380K select  1   0:04  0.00% sshd
37163 loc_user        1  44    0  3736K  1804K select  0   0:03  0.00% screen
  882 root            1  44    0  6676K  2072K select  1   0:02  0.00% sshd
  692 root            1  44    0  3348K  1080K select  0   0:01  0.00% ntpd
37155 root            1  54    0  9400K  3368K sbwait  0   0:00  0.00% sshd
37159 loc_user        1  44    0  5648K  2172K pause   0   0:00  0.00% tcsh
```

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

Please use 
	
	



```
tags for pasting system output -> [url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/url]
```


----------



## User23 (May 1, 2010)

1. connect your macbook directly to the interface of your atom server to test the real interface speed. Maybe the the interface isnt the problem.


----------

